
Why motherfuckingwebsite.com is in my bookmarks - Kluny
When I try to log into the wifi at Starbucks or the grocery store or whatever, usually it will send me to some internet portal to sign away all of my rights.<p>Usually the portal doesn&#x27;t work correctly, which looks like 5 bars of wifi signal, and a privacy error when I try to visit any website.<p>I go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;motherfuckingwebsite.com&#x2F; because it&#x27;s delivered via http with no security cert, so I can get redirected to the shitty internet portal and continue using the free wifi.<p>This seems like a kind of sophisticated trick, and I can&#x27;t imagine that the average soccer mom is doing that.<p>So what do most people do to get on the store wifi? Is there another trick that&#x27;s better? Is the world full of people complaining that the wifi is broken when it&#x27;s not? What do you guys do?
======
rajacombinator
I usually just go to a “new” site that isn’t cached by my browser, that seems
to do the trick. But I agree it’s an insanely bad user experience and an
absolute disgrace that a better solution hasn’t been implemented yet.

------
nlawalker
neverssl.com was made just for this purpose.

------
g82918
I think example.com should also work. I believe in HTTPS as almost a goal in
itself, but having HTTP work is useful.

------
polyterative
my last submission was flagged because it contained swearing. Why this is
fine?

I am liking this content, just trying to understand

~~~
Tomte
Flagging is very, very random "at the edges".

People repeatedly flagged a submission of mine, and I suspect that was because
they thought it was total bullshit (woman has child despite having no vagina).
They didn't read the article, I think, because there was a peer-reviewed paper
in a reputable journal referenced in it.

What I mean is, take flagging as an opportunity to think about whether you
misjudged the value of a submission (I sometimes find that people are right in
flagging), and if you don't think so, re-submit a few days later.

Other eyeballs, other flagging decisions. With things like swearing it
obviously depends very much on who the first people to see the submission are.

------
masonic
I just use 1.1.1.1

------
dhruvkar
i use Firefox which gives you a button to redirect to the sign in page when it
detects a portal,

